# dmraid und udev problem

## RcRaCk2k

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe einen Adapted SATA-II-RAID Controller, welchen ich über dmraid zum Laufen bekommen habe. Linux startet auf dem HostRAID im RaidLevel 1 und booted wie gewünscht --- fast zumindest.

Mittels eines initrd Images und einem Init-Start-Script für den Kernel, werden die Laufwerke vorbereitet und das eigentliche Gentoo-System dann von dem Raid-Laufwerk gestartet. Nun ergibt sich jedoch folgendes Problem: Nach dem Starten des REAL_ROOT stehen im Ordner /dev/mapper die eigentlichen HDDs nichtmehr zur Verfügung, es befindet sich nurnoch der Eintrag control in diesem Directory.

Ich habe danach die Sources für dmsetup gepatcht, um die Funktion export nutzen zu können, um anschließend mit dem UDEV-Script 64--device-mapper.rules ein renaming der Namen vornehmen zu können... Dennoch habe ich nach einem erneuten Neustart keine Devices unter /dev/mapper...

udevtest -ap /block/dm-3:

```
This program is for debugging only, it does not create any node,

or run any program specified by a RUN key. It may show incorrect results,

if rules match against subsystem specfic kernel event variables.

main: looking at device '/block/dm-3' from subsystem 'block'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup export -j253 -m3'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_NAME=ddf1_system3'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_STATE=ACTIVE'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_TABLE_STATE=LIVE'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_OPENCOUNT=1'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_LAST_EVENT_NR=0'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_MAJOR=253'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_MINOR=3'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_TARGET_COUNT=1'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' (stdout) 'DM_TARGET_TYPES=linear'

run_program: '/usr/sbin/dmsetup' returned with status 0

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'disk/by-id/dm-name-ddf1_system3'

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'mapper/ddf1_system3'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'dm-3' becomes 'ddf1_system3'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'dm-3' is ignored

udev_device_event: device event will be ignored
```

Warum funktioniert dieses Script nicht so, wie ich es erwarte?

Liebe Grüße aus Freilassing,

Michael Rack

----------

